# barn burner



## cda (Jul 15, 2013)

I remember one of the first fires I investigated, two apartment buildings under construction and in the framing stage, no sheet rock.

Pullman Grove Apartment Complex Fire - Moscow-Pullman Daily News: News

Massive Inferno Destroys Four New Pullman Washington Apt. Buildings - Page 2


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 15, 2013)

closed doors and sheet rock can contain fires for a bit, open construction is a lost case every time


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2013)

yep, just a little better than a stack of wooden pallets on a Saturday evening


----------



## Moscow (Jul 16, 2013)

I was one of the Moscow firerfighters that responed to the fire that morning let me tell you Pullman is about 7 miles away from Moscow and you could see the glow of the fire from our staition. When we got there flames were about 100 feet in the air. we were on site from 3:30 AM to 8:30 AM we used over 150,000 gals of water to help save structers and put the fire out. We were lucky that there was no wind or I think we would of lost more buildings.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 16, 2013)

Moscow: was there a fire sprinkler system installed, and with 2 weeks 'til occupancy, was it operational?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Moscow: was there a fire sprinkler system installed, and with 2 weeks 'til occupancy, was it operational?


It appeared that the ones burning were in the frame stage, no Sheetrock


----------



## Moscow (Jul 16, 2013)

cda is correct


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 16, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Moscow: was there a fire sprinkler system installed, and with 2 weeks 'til occupancy, was it operational?


if it was a 13 R system, the fire would have quickly overwhelmed the sprinkelr system as it is designed only for occupied spaces.............2 heads flowing with as little as 25 to 30 gpm required total........


----------



## ewenme (Jul 17, 2013)

Having personally dealt with 'The Grove' in our jurisdiction, I can tell you that they were not nearly close, especially not within two weeks, to occupancy. They were at the framing stage. What I found most annoying about the situation is that the hydrants were not working [at least some of the strategic ones].  One of our rules is that no framing occurs above the first floor unless all the hydrants are in place and WORKING. I am really keen to know the cause of the fire. Time will tell.


----------

